# Pic Of Kobe About To Dunk On Ben Wallace!



## K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. (Apr 3, 2004)




----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

ok?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Excellent pic! :clap:


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Look at the back of Ben's left shoulder. Yikes.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Man Ben must never work out lol to look like that. Hey his feet aren't moving is that an offensive foul lol


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

doesn't count, no fro


----------



## AIR KOBE (Aug 14, 2005)

very very nice


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

thekid said:


> Look at the back of Ben's left shoulder. Yikes.


Thats kobe's knee.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ooo you guys mean this 1?

<---------
<--------- :biggrin:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

That video shows offensive foul to me. Ben's feet weren't moving, his body a slight bit but feet weren't. lol


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That was in the 97 preseason. First game I saw of Kobe with his new fro. What that video misses is the crossover he used to get in the lane.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Thats kobe's knee.


ahhh.... good call.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

dam ben wallace look ugly without his fro. well uglier.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

thats one of the best dunks ever


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Did he win the Rewind challenge with that? Someone post the pics he won with.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

clien said:


> thats one of the best dunks ever


in my mind its the best!!!!!!!


----------

